# Interesting Receptacle 1940s



## MDSNC (6 mo ago)

Several of these receptacles have been found in an older home in northern Michigan. Haven’t figured out what they might be. They are in random places, so not exclusively where similar kinds would be, such a/c units, clocks, etc. Best I can guess is it is a 15A, duplex, two wire, un-grounded, polarized locking unit. But, for what? I’ve scoured the net and only found an identical looking unit along with many other vintage receptacles etc. but no further information.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Hubbell "Twist-Tite"???

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Peewee0413 said:


> Hubbell "Twist-Tite"???
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


Bingo


----------



## MDSNC (6 mo ago)

Any idea what it’s specific use was for? There were a number of them in this old house in random locations, none of them up high or near a window.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Probably some sales gimmic for vacuum cleaner plugs pulling out. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDSNC (6 mo ago)

Once I had the proper name…


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

Are they all "live" right now? I am thinking that they may have been wired directly to a generator at one time. Possibly before utility power was brought in.


----------



## MDSNC (6 mo ago)

Though I’m a home inspector I wasn’t officially inspecting the place. Thus had brought no tools or testers with me. Electrically speaking the place was a hazardous nightmare. Some k&t, though uncertain if still live. Frayed fabric SE cable. Fuse box removed and replaced with a modern panel, no grounding anywhere. Questionable mix of branch wiring. As it was built as a summer cottage in 1940, no insulation. Leaky plumbing. Good bones—but a gut-job if I ever saw one.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Cool information, thanks for posting.
Hard to imagine straight blades going into round slot


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

just the cowboy said:


> Cool information, thanks for posting.
> Hard to imagine straight blades going into round slot


they werent polarized then, both skinny


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Every great once in a while I’ll see one of those still in place, generally in a really old home that’s in town. Usually one of the nicer houses, or used to be a nicer house.


----------



## RWOLFF (Jan 30, 2014)

NEMA L1-15 PLUG


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Whatever they are, or were for, , I want them. And some accompanying plugs.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

LGLS said:


> Whatever they are, or were for, , I want them. And some accompanying plugs.











Hubbell 9200 Twist Lock Duplex Receptacle 125 Volt ~ 15 Amp ~ HBL9200 Twist-Tite | eBay


(1)x HBL9200. Hubbell 9200. Twist-Lock Duplex Receptacle 15 Amp / 125 Volt. Twist-Lock Duplex Receptacle. 'Buy It Now'. Components including.



www.ebay.com





8 available for your pleasure.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> Every great once in a while I’ll see one of those still in place, generally in a really old home that’s in town. Usually one of the nicer houses, or used to be a nicer house.


Same here. I've seen them in a number of built-in ironing boards, where the board folds down from a little compartment in the wall, then there is a single receptacle for plugging in the iron that is only exposed once the board is folded down. I imagine they used these because of women pulling the cord out of the receptacle a lot when "vigorously" ironing (probably after an argument with the old man...). My Mom used to do that, she basically attacked the clothes with that iron after fighting with my Dad.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

my mom added what appeared to be a spring mounted antenna clamped to the side of the board where she chose to place it
on the top tip , it had a fastener of some sort for the middle of the cord to keep the slack off the board and garment being ironed
it could be set up so that when the iron was near it , the slack hung down to about the top of the iron
when the iron was the furtherest away it had to bend in the spring base to allow the cord to reach
very handy little cord minder ... the inventor should have made some money on it


----------



## AlexFullerton (3 mo ago)

Looks like a twist tie to me


----------

